# Any Cyber Monday Pipe deals out there?



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any Cyber Monday Pipe deals. Post them here or in the retail section I guess but let us know!!!


----------



## theheadshed (Nov 28, 2011)

cybershed .com has free shipping on all orders today! helix water pipe for only $299.99!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

theheadshed said:


> cybershed .com has free shipping on all orders today! helix water pipe for only $299.99!


I don't think that is the kind of pipe any of us are looking for...


----------



## theheadshed (Nov 28, 2011)

there are several pipes to choose from... including wood, stone, glass and metal pipes... so you should be able to find whatever kind of pipe you're looking for. the helix is just the only pipe specifically on special. free shipping on all orders today, pipes or otherwise.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ummm, honestly those aren't tobacco pipes, I know it says that they are, but trust me they aren't.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

theheadshed said:


> there are several pipes to choose from... including wood, stone, glass and metal pipes... so you should be able to find whatever kind of pipe you're looking for. the helix is just the only pipe specifically on special. free shipping on all orders today, pipes or otherwise.


+1, these seem to look more like *"*tobacco*"* pipes than tobacco pipes.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

theheadshed said:


> there are several pipes to choose from... including wood, stone, glass and metal pipes... so you should be able to find whatever kind of pipe you're looking for. the helix is just the only pipe specifically on special. free shipping on all orders today, pipes or otherwise.


Uh, oh, okay then, yeah, a nice glass pipe, perhaps in a bulldog shape, would probably look sharp while kicking back and enjoying a can of Four Loko. I think I'll smoke a bowl of Penzance. Talk about classy! 
:tongue:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Uh, oh, okay then, yeah, a nice glass pipe, perhaps in a bulldog shape, would probably look sharp while kicking back and enjoying a can of Four Loko. I think I'll smoke a bowl of Penzance. Talk about classy!
> :tongue:


How about a bowl of FVF in a metal shaped Zulu pipe while enjoying some fine cognac from a Solo cup... on ice of course... ound:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> How about a bowl of FVF in a metal shaped Zulu pipe while enjoying some fine cognac from a Solo cup... on ice of course... ound:


Nick, that's so classless. Cognac doesn't go with ice. You're only supposed to put ice in red wine!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Nick, that's so classless. Cognac doesn't go with ice. You're only supposed to put ice in red wine!


It is settled then, red wine on ice in a cone water cup... Now THAT'S class...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> It is settled then, red wine on ice in a cone water cup... Now THAT'S class...


You didn't know????? :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> You didn't know????? :lol:


I guess you learn something new everyday... So is it all red wine or just the french red wine?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

No sir..... Even the french red is a little too classy!! Need to shoot for the MD 20/20 or the Cisco that's a much better choice!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> No sir..... Even the french red is a little too classy!! Need to shoot for the MD 20/20 or the Cisco that's a much better choice!


Hmmm, I think I got it. We are shooting for the stuff you can get from a cooler at a gas station...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And there you have it!! :lol:


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Since I just received Angler's Dream, 1792, FVF, and Irish Flake, I think this thread has actually turned out better than intended! I needed the humor far more than a deal. Seriously, thanks


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> No sir..... Even the french red is a little too classy!! Need to shoot for the MD 20/20 or the Cisco that's a much better choice!


Ahh yes, Mogen David. The only time it is appropriate to drink MD is out of these cups:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

:rockon:

danged pipe retailers.............


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, T-man, I can tell you that P&C is selling tins of Velvet at 10% off right now... Just enter code velvet10 at checkout.

Let me know how that works out for you!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> Well, T-man, I can tell you that P&C is selling tins of Velvet at 10% off right now... Just enter code velvet10 at checkout.
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you!


Time to stock up!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Time to stock up!


Better hurry, their newsletter said they only have 1/2 a truck load!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> Better hurry, their newsletter said they only have 1/2 a truck load!


It's popular stuff, that'll go quick! :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> It's popular stuff, that'll go quick! :lol:


Well, for their sake I hope it ages well...

Did you get the Sugar Barrel I sent?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> Well, for their sake I hope it ages well...
> 
> Did you get the Sugar Barrel I sent?


YOU SON OF A GUN! Haven't checked my mail. Way to spoil the surprise.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> YOU SON OF A GUN! Haven't checked my mail. Way to spoil the surprise.


Don't get too excited, it was a bomblet - just a small envelope.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> Don't get too excited, it was a bomblet - just a small envelope.


A bomblet is more than good enough! I've never had SB! Thanks a ton Dan, I'm tossing it in a jar as we speak!


----------

